# Griffin, Mobley to Celts????



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Supposedly Eddie Griffin, Cuttino Mobley, and Nachbar are going to be traded to Boston for FREAKIN ERIK WILLIAMS AND TONY BATTIE......:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Since when do we listen to posters named Flava D and Ballscientist. It's absolute crap.

Hell why don't we go to the Boston forum and start threads about Pierce coming to Houston for Mobley and Mo Taylor. Don't give any sources, make up a radio station, and we will be set to go.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I made this post before I read the Boston forum. It's all over Clutchcity. It's on the radio in Boston. Believe me.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

doesnt make any sense for the rockets..

Though cuttino is overrated and is a black hole if they used him as a bobby jackson type of the bench for scoring he can help.. as far as eddie griffin hes a headcase and may never turn out to be anyhting BUT if he ever lived up to his potential youd kick yourself for trading em..

Besdies if thi strade goes through besdies steve and yao youd be hard pressed to find anotehr guy on the rockets who can even average double digits in points.. you need more then just two capable scorers on youre team unles its kobe and shaq..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Trades like these are thrown out and we have to question the reliability of the sources that leak them. We need to think of why both teams would want to do this.

Tony Battie was a lottery pick around 8 years ago and has not shown he can do much on offense, let alone rebound. Even with all of Griffin's personal problems, he is still a better player at the moment than Battie is. 

Rocket's have enough GF right now, no reason at all why they would be remotely interested in Eric Williams. He is a strong perimeter defender but isn't even close to bringing what Cuttino does to the table. Mobley has accepted his role as a perimeter threat and an offensive slasher. With such a reasonable contract I can't see why Gumby would think twice about this trade.

Then again, a 3 for 2 trade would be what the Rockets are looking for as they want to sign Scales, Muoneke and Braggs.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh wait, the Rockets just released Alex Scales (too bad), Gabe Muoneke and Anthony Miller. Personally I thought Gabe was alot better than Toraye Braggs.

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2175451


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I think if the C's throw in a 1st rounder, it's pretty fair. Battie is great coming off screens and a decent defender, Williams is a tough defender.

I guess Mobley could play 1 for the C's and Griffin...well if he even comes back.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> I guess Mobley could play 1 for the C's and Griffin...well if he even comes back.


Only thing more unrealistic than Mobley playing the one... is the possibility of this trade happening.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I would not mind this trade personaly. Griffin sucks, he will never be good for the Rockets, doesn't have any heart, and does not belong on the Rockets. Tony Battie is young, will play in the post, shoots high FG%, will block shots, and was a 5th overall pick in 97. I would take Battie over Griffin anyday. 

Mobley is better than Eric Williams. But if somehow the Cetics could trough in a 1st round pick I would do the trade.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

I simply see that as a move to focus the offensive on Yao and Francis.

Williams and Battie are two players that won't impress you by scoring a lot of points, but they get the job done.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I admit I'm not the hugest Rockets fan, but it seems reasonable that Mobley will be moved _somewhere_ to not only focus more on Yao offensively but also to shake up Francis a bit and show him that JVG and his system is for real and Steve and his good buddy Cuttino aren't running the show.

Eric Williams and Tony Battie seem to be the role player-type that JVG's been talking about (as he's been starting Kelvin Cato at the 4, for example).

Ed O.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

Anything that can sent Griffin out of Houston will be good news.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I was under the impression that instead of dealing with Boston, Houston was in talks with Portland for Derek Anderson. I don't know if this is true or not, but with Griffin's problems as of late I don't see why Portland would make that deal. Is there any news in Houston that talks with Portland are on going?

This is what I have heard...

Derek Anderson to Houston

Mobley and Griffin to Portland

...it works salary wise, but Griffin might be to much of a headcase even for Portland. I would love to hear Houston's side of the story.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Griffin fits right in with the Blazers....:uhoh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Being a a player or making light of the gangster type players as of late in Portland?

Wow, and that coming from a Moderator? :whatever:

I guess it was just a knee jerk reaction wasn't it?


----------

